# Alternative zu FTP4CHE



## Spr3ng (5. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei einen FTP Client zu programmieren, der Features wie SSL und Server-to-Server Übertragung unterstützen soll. Dabei bin ich auf die Library FTP4CHE aufmerksam geworden. Leider wird diese seit 2007 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. 

Meine Frage, gibt es eine aktuelle performante Alternative, die die gleichen bzw mehr optionen bietet und zudem noch weiterentwickelt wird? Ich habe leider bis dato nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## FArt (5. Mrz 2010)

Google mal mit "java ftp api" und/oder optional noch "server".
Ist da was dabei, besonders bei Apache?


----------



## Spr3ng (5. Mrz 2010)

Man findet schon die FTPClient  Klasse von Apache, darin ist allerdings wieder eine Funktion für server-2-server Transfer vorgesehen noch ssl, alles andere was ich noch so finde ist entweder kostenpflichtig oder OutofDate.


----------



## FArt (5. Mrz 2010)

Bei Apache mina ist ein FTPServer zu finden. SSL sollte bei Java immer Out-Of-The-Box dabei sein... oder meinst du SFTP?


----------



## Spr3ng (8. Mrz 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Bei Apache mina ist ein FTPServer zu finden. SSL sollte bei Java immer Out-Of-The-Box dabei sein... oder meinst du SFTP?



Ich suche keinen FTPServer sondern eine FTP Client Library, mit den gleichen Funktionen wie FTP4CHE, die allerdings noch maintained wird.


----------



## FArt (8. Mrz 2010)

Also, SSL geht mit Apache, aber was ist server-2-server Transfer... habe ich noch nie gehört. Auch bei FTP4CHE finde ich darüber nichts.


----------



## HoaX (8. Mrz 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Also, SSL geht mit Apache, aber was ist server-2-server Transfer... habe ich noch nie gehört. Auch bei FTP4CHE finde ich darüber nichts.



Da wird die Datei eben nicht zwischen Client zu Server übertragen sondern direkt von einem Server zum Anderen. Funktioniert allerdings nicht mit vernünftig administrierten Servern, da man damit auch viel Unsinn anstellen könnte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Mrz 2010)

schau da mal:

FTP,FTP Java, Java library FTP, Java FTP, Java FTP library,free


----------



## Spr3ng (8. Mrz 2010)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> schau da mal:
> 
> FTP,FTP Java, Java library FTP, Java FTP, Java FTP library,free



enterprisedt.com :: View topic - SSL/FXP



> No that will only work for FXP over plain FTP.
> 
> If you are interested in FXP over SSL and want it implemented in edtFTPj/PRO, email us to discuss (support at enterprisedt dot com)



hatte ich auch schon gefunden. aber danke für die anregung!


----------

